# Pine burl



## Ray D (Jul 8, 2017)

Not sure where to post this so move it if I'm in the wrong area. A buddy of mine from North Carolina, not a woodworker but loves trees, is always collecting unique wood for me. Whenever I'm up there turkey hunting I come home with a nice stash of wood. He has recently collected up some nice burls, one being basketball sized pine burl. He was quite proud of it. Lol. It turned out to be mostly an "onion burl" but did have some areas of really pretty figure. My question is; With the large amount of resin in this wood, would it ever be worth turning? It would probably make some real nice pens or bottle stoppers. Would soaking it in DA do anything? Thanks in advance. 
Ray


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ray D (Jul 8, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


>


. Lol. Not a whole lot to see at this point. Pretty much a typical onion burl. If it were up to me, it would of been fire starter. This guy loads me up with interesting wood so I didn't want to turn it down. I'd like to turn something out of it and give it to him on my next trip up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2017)

I've turned spruce burls. Wear long sleeves or your arm hair will get stuck together and it tickled the hell outta me also. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2017)

I think you have to cook pine in an oven or kiln at a certain temp to set the pitch so it doesn't run anymore. But I do not know what temp that is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 9, 2017)

I did end up turning a pen with some of it. As @gman2431 mentioned, the shavings stick to about everything. Turned like butter as you would guess. Didn't need much sanding, which was a good thing....it was like sanding a piece of chewing gum. Gummed the paper
up almost instantly. Gave it a good soaking in acetone and put on a CA finish.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think you have to cook pine in an oven or kiln at a certain temp to set the pitch so it doesn't run anymore. But I do not know what temp that is.



The pitch will set to whatever temperature you cook it. If it sees a higher temperature in use than you set it, it will liquefy again.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------

